# Max is missing Daisy too!



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I just realized that Max is missing Daisy too. I have been too absorbed in my own little numb world the last few days...

Max would spend every night by myside trying to pet Daisy, despite her previous puffing and huffing he'd just keep right at it. 










Since Daisy got sick, Max would sit on the couch with her and keep both his paws around her as much as we'd let him. He even would try to get in on the feedings, trying to keep his paw behind her head to try to prop her up more... goodness, he even cleaned her front paws a few times when she'd get food on them... Max is always the good helper when I sew too... 

I just realized this morning that Max has been distant and mopy too... typically he is with me at all times, purring and snuggling... but the last few day's he's been off to the side of the bed... or in another room... this morning Max was cuddling beside me when I got up, I noticed he had taken one of Daisy's blankets from her hamper(I've not washed her things yet... there is a whole basket... i just kept sewing more lately... )... he was snuggled with one of her blankets!! GAH!! Poor little prince!!

He's been interested in Annie too, giving her kisses and pets... I just was totally not thinking about his feelings, and that he'd be missing his quilled little princess too. :roll:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

GAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: that is so incredibly sweet & sad all wrapped up at once. give him extra, extra cuddles from me & my herd. & i vote to let him have one of her blankies. but that is just me.

you have the most amazing animal family.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh.....  Poor Max. He sounds like such a lover. I also vote to let him have one of her blankeys (even though I don't reside within your home, I'm still making a vote). Max sounds like such a sweet boy. Hugs to you and Max and the rest. <3


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh goodness YES! Max is also a VERY special boy. 

Max came to live with us 6 years ago, he was a stray I found in my Grandmother's barn, he climbed into my new car at the time that I had brought to show my Grandma... my powder blue 1984 monte carlo... 

Anyhoo... he was fantastic, a skinney declawed kitty boy with INSANE manners. He'd not come into a room unless asked, would tap the other cats on the bum if they were doing something he deemed bad... poor little guy, not sure what horrible environment he was from and how he got lost. He was eating dirt for quite sometime after he came home, and anything that would resemble restaurant scraps/garbage... 

After a year of having Max in our lives, actually on labour day weekend 5 years ago, Max suddenly collapsed, after many hours of tears and 2 different vets it was discovered he had cardiomyopothy AND asthma. So Max is on flovent inhalers, heart medication, blood thinners (plavix) and diretics to prevent fluid build up in his lungs. EEEP! Our vets fondly refer to him as thier bubble kitty, since he sometimes has to stay in an oxygen bubble with them. 

Max is now quite stable and his last cardiograms indicated that his heart was actually repairing itself to some extent!!!! 

Max is my love, my little prince, they figure he is about 12 or 13. 

It bothers me that both Max and Daisy got sick on different labour day weekends, and I find it a strange co-incidence that I found Max the first road trip in my monte, and sold the car the night after our first vet visit for Daisy's illness. Seems things came and went with that car. PHEW! Thank goodness I no longer have THAT car.  I really like the new one, it didn't have frost on the INSIDE when I went out to it this morning... that's a first in almost 8 years of car driving for me. HAHAHAHA.  


And as for blankets... I am going to have a hard time deciding which blankets to keep, obviouslly Max gets first choice of which one he wants. The other liners will all be incorperated into Annie's rotations... it's just the little blankets/sheets and the pillows I made that I am going to have issues parting with.. figure for now they will stay in Daisy's linen box.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh Max...  He sounds like such a sweetheart, he definitely deserves some extra love and snuggles. It's amazing how emotional animals truly are and how much we share with them in terms of feelings. Anyone who thinks animals are dumb and cannot feel have not truly spent any time with them. I'm glad Max gets to keep one of Daisy's blankets, and I hope you can all help each other heal together. <3


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I don't know what to say, amazing  and yet so sad  at the same time. Keeping yall in my prayers.


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

Oi that brought more tears to my eyes. How heartbreakingly sweet.


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh here come the tears again!!!!! That is so sweet/sad..... You are such a wonderful "mom" to take such good care of them the way you do..... God bless you and your babies


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

poor max. it's going to take him some time as well. my kitten moped around until he passed a week later (from leukemia and lymphoma) after his best buddy passed away (my last hedgie). and all of my animals kept going around the house looking for both of them after they were gone for like a month. i did let them see the bodies minutes after they passed and say their goodbyes to them too so i think that really helped them, but it was still hard on them. to this day i still can't say their names in the house or the other animals go into a depression (it's only been since may and june that they passed). 

give him some time and lots of love and just keep talking to him and letting him know that his friend is okay and he will see her again soon. i know it sounds lame, but i think it's important that they too understand what's going on and know that their buddies are okay even though they aren't with us anymore.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

oh and max is beautiful btw


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

What a beautiful story. It really is amazing how animals can surprise us with the extent of their emotions. It's hard enough to go through losing a cherished family member, but seeing others that we care about suffer emotionally makes it even worse. Hopefully you will be able to help each other heal. 

By the way, Max sounds like a wonderful cat. He is so handsome and sounds like such a sensitive sweety pie. If only he were a man!


----------

